# Target Quivers



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have been using my Angel field quiver for about 4 years now...it still looks like it did the day I got it (thanks for the Bday present Nino)...I don't need a ton of features...just want something that looks good won't fall apart and holds the few things that I may need plus the arrows. 

I may pick up another one this year just to change the color and make it more "Hornet" like


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I kinda like the angel field quiver.....but what exactly is an arrow pocket?? will the arrows move around in there or will they stay separated?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well mine stay separateed for the most part...but how seperate can they stay if you have a doz in 3-4 holes.:wink:

I don't know about an arrow pocket :noidea:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well mine stay separateed for the most part...but how seperate can they stay if you have a doz in 3-4 holes.:wink:
> 
> I don't know about an arrow pocket :noidea:


That is what the website calls em.....just wondering if they were tubes or just humbs....I do not plan on carring more than 6...5 for 5 spot plus an extra. While searching a few minutes ago I saw that you have an angel field quiver....do you have a pic of the arrow section?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I use a Neet vinyl, three tube, one pocket quiver. It does every thing I want it to do for $39.99. From FS Discount Archery.

But if you want the best. One made out of thick leather that will last a few lifetimes. Go here http://www.ewbateman.com/LeatherQuivers.htm Earl Bateman will custom make your quiver out of anything you want, with any accessories you want.

Robert


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FIST quivers are ALL leather, and hand-stitched.

They have a unique "tilt" mechanism that allows you to adjust the angle of the arrows. Should you so choose, you can custom order pockets that snap on and off.

The main quiver body separates from the belt mechanism.

You can get then custom engraved, or go plain.

You can have the pockets stitched onto the body and choose options of the size and type of pockets as well..

Scroll down the pages on the attached link...there are many options.

Probably one of the best options is the CSQ line...they have all the features of the other FIST quivers, excepting the pouches are not removable.

Plenty of options, and colors...and again...ALL LEATHER, no vinyl components or plastic parts. The snaps are those used for high-quality custom pistol holsters (which Jim Murnak makes as well).

If you are looking for a purse for your wife....check those out too. My wife has one...and wouldn't part with it! Same thing...customize it to how you want it.

Here's the link: http://www.fist-inc.com/defaultQ.htm

hope this helps, and you can't go wrong with a FIST all-leather quiver.

field14:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i currently own a fist, 2 angels and the win & win magnetic quiver....the fist and angels i use mostly for oudoor fita and are great...light,durable and first class all the way....the win is unique in that arrows will never fall out as long as you are not using tungsten pts....great for field but get the 3 tube model as the 4 tube(which i have) is a bit heavy...also first class materials all the way....hope this helps....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> That is what the website calls em.....just wondering if they were tubes or just humbs....I do not plan on carring more than 6...5 for 5 spot plus an extra. While searching a few minutes ago I saw that you have an angel field quiver....do you have a pic of the arrow section?


I tried totake a pic of it but it didn't come out to go...to dark on the phone....I will try again tonight with different lighting.:wink:

But there are no tubes....but you could cut some and stick them in there if you wanted to.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Personally I like leather quivers....and I LOVE my one of a kind custom fist. I can take all the pockets off this if I like and can also detach the quiver tube body from the belt loop for easy transportation. They are a bit spendy but will last a lifetime. I will hand this down to my children. Look them up at www.fist-inc.com


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Fist... Pro 1 with a couple of "Javi" modifications...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jon....put that fancy thing away.

Everytime I see that pic you really make me want to get a Hornet Edition Fist:wink: Then I remember how much it cost :doh:

But then again...the Pro1 isn't that spendy...but I am sure that the carvings and names will jack up the $$ a bit...I may have to give them a call


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jon....put that fancy thing away.
> 
> Everytime I see that pic you really make me want to get a Hornet Edition Fist:wink: Then I remember how much it cost :doh:


And worth every penny...:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got a vinyl version of the EW bateman mentioned above. It has treated me really well and looks pretty much the same today as it did 5 years ago when I bought it. 

I like the adjustable angle thing on that Fist quiver though. The one thing I don't like is the way the one I have hangs, it would be nice to be able to adjust it a little. I have to twist it around behind me a bit to keep it from bugging me when I walk, not anything thats a big deal.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Guess I am the odd man out in liking Cordura nylon. I have two from Vista, the Padre and the Hombre. I use the Padre for target and indoors, and the Hombre for field. Shortly after getting it I stopped by a golf shop I passed coming home from the range and bought 3 golf club tubes for about a buck each. Cut to length they fit nicely in the Hombre and separate the arrows much better than that one loop they always stick in the back of those rear tilting quivers. Anyone know why the put that loop in the back? It's not like the arrows are fighting to get to the front of the quiver. (LOL)

Dave


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I have a "normal" FIST quiver from the CSQ line that I use. The CSQ line is UNDER $100 and offers the same features as my "scrolled" and hand-tooled CSQ model does...just without the handtooling!

If you get the Pro1 rover, they are even less than the regular style...and offer the tilt mechanism as well.

here is the link to the CSQ line of FIST quivers, just scroll down...and I'm telling you, the pictures don't do justice to what they really look like!

http://www.fist-inc.com/CSQavailable.htm

I've included a pic of my engraved FIST quiver.

Before I went to FIST about 5 years ago, I was having to replace my Codura ones about every two years. Wasn't very cost effective having to fight that. I had another leather one before that that had rivets holding the belt portion to the quiver body...and it didn't last long before I had the rivets tear loose...in the middle of a field tournament...egads.

I know that my two CSQ's and Pro1 rover will last me a lifetime, and probably be passed on to my grandson...if he takes up archery.

field14


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Man those fist are nice...I think I like the modern look of the Angel...I'm thinking Black and green :wink: Still debating about field or tournament style....I want a light quiver but I want my arrow nocks pointing forward....I wonder if I get a left handed field quiver and wear it right handed it will give me what I'm looking for.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Man those fist are nice...I think I like the modern look of the Angel...I'm thinking Black and green :wink: Still debating about field or tournament style....I want a light quiver but I want my arrow nocks pointing forward....I wonder if I get a left handed field quiver and wear it right handed it will give me what I'm looking for.


No don't do that....You will just look silly.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Man those fist are nice...I think I like the modern look of the Angel...I'm thinking Black and green :wink: Still debating about field or tournament style....I want a light quiver but I want my arrow nocks pointing forward....I wonder if I get a left handed field quiver and wear it right handed it will give me what I'm looking for.



I have FIST Pro1 rover in left-hand that I use indoors when I know the lines are going to be cramped. The adjustable tilt mechanism really works well for this. Also, in the cramped quarters, I can get my arrows out of the quiver with the flick of a wrist, since I only have to pull 5" or so of arrow out of the quiver instead of 18" of arrow.

As far as "looking silly"....I don't think it does...and besides, functionality beats looks anytime...it is them that has to try to move their arrows around so they don't poke or get poked by their neihbors on the shooting line, hahahaha

field14


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> No don't do that....You will just look silly.


He does that already... Have you seen the man's shorts?:chortle: J/K itchy.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

oldglorynewbie said:


> He does that already... Have you seen the man's shorts?:chortle: J/K itchy.


You guys don't even know the extent of my fashion!!! :ROFLAMO:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a cordura Vista Quiver at the moment, but like the looks of the Angel Field quivers myself. I don't like the feeling of the quiver on my legs. However, I will shoot withthis one until it dies, which is likely never.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Fist*

I have a Fist quiver in Mahogony color, and I should mention that I have gotten compliments on my quiver, it really looks classy. 
Remember Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Angels are nice but they look like they are made out of vinyl.
The FIST quivers are also really light. The only one I did not compare it to was to the Angel quivers (because I didn't have one), but compared to a LEATHER Neet or King quiver, the Fist was the lightest. My last leather quiver lasted me 14 years and I retired it. 

PLUS: FIST quivers are made in the USA.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Plan on getting me a Angel Field quiver soon. Been using one again recently and like it. I like that the arrows don't get all worn down at the labels by the plastic tubes. And being smaller is good too.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i use a bohning nylon 4 tube quiver and it works well


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree with everything that Field14 is saying. I love my Fist also.
Carroll :smile:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

INDOOR








OUTDOOR/3D


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

I think the two best quivers on the market are the Angel Field Quiver and the Win & Win Magnetic quiver. We have two of the Angel Field quivers that we have used constantly for 4 or 5 years and they are still in great shape and should last another 5-10 years without problems. They are super light and very well designed. I like the fact that they are not leather because over half the time we are using them outside and they are impervious to the rain. I plan to order a couple of the Win & Win 3 Tube Magnetic quivers. This may be the best designed and best built quiver out there and the attention to detail and all the special compartments are exactly what you need. Check the thread out below for pictures and discussion of this quiver.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=535116&highlight=Win+Win++quiver

Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

With the all leather... Yep, ALL leather, the FIST doesn't look "plasticy", and more importantly...made in the USA by a true LEATHER craftsman!

Want magnetic? Drop some light magnets into the bottom of the FIST and away you go...but I don't see a reason to turn my quiver completely upside down anytime soon nor during any shooting round. Haven't seen any field course where things were that outta hand that I had to stand on my head for to shoot, hahaha

Byt the way.....Need an idea for a great Christmas gift for the wife? Try the FIST handbag, or a jewelry box!

My wife has had her FIST handbag for 5 years or so....and takes it everywhere with her...it looks like the day she got it!

http://www.fist-inc.com/general leather/default.htm

You'll be an ANGEL in her eyes once she unwraps the FIST handbag on Christmas day! haha! Again ALL leather, no vinyl or cheapy stuff here....

His pool cue cases, from what I understand are COVETED by discerning pool and billards artists! True works of art....

JUST LIKE HIS QUIVERS....

field14


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Not a fan of leather personally. Looks too "out on the ranch" for my liking. 
That's just a personal taste thing.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Tom*

You missed the point again. The purpose of the magnets is not so you can stand on your head without losing an arrow. The purpose of the magnets is to keep the arrows from rattling while walking. If you use the Fist quiver I know you know what that sound is. My buddy who uses a fist quiver sounds like he has gravel in a can walking between targets. :mg::wink:
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> You missed the point again. The purpose of the magnets is not so you can stand on your head without losing an arrow. The purpose of the magnets is to keep the arrows from rattling while walking. If you use the Fist quiver I know you know what that sound is. My buddy who uses a fist quiver sounds like he has gravel in a can walking between targets. :mg::wink:
> Jbird


So what? It isn't like we are stalking deer or wild game in the woods when we are shooting Target or field rounds, is it? Myself, I like the sound of the arrows rattling around in my quiver, in fact, maybe I'll start a new "statement" by rattling my arrows even louder for the heck of it...hahahaha.

In fact, I know a TOP GUN from the Eastern seaboard that used to intentionally rattle his arrows in his quiver while his opponent was at full draw...he did it constantly, and especially during shootoff situations or "Pro-Am" rounds...heck, he might still be doing this for all I know....those magnets would slow him down...but wouldn't stop him, hahahaha.

The FIST quivers aren't any louder than any other quiver anyways, so that isn't unique to just FIST quivers.

Oh, but the sounds of arrows rattling as we walk to the target! I luv that sound...almost as good as the "pop" of the 14 ring on a foamie; or the silent sound of a "hooter" on a field course target....or the sound and smell of the falling rain on sagebrush...just one of the great sensations of the game...

Why try to silence any of it? hahahaha.

Maybe ya can takes the "magnet" out of the magnetic quiver and put it behind the X-ring and hope your arrow somehow finds it?:wink::mg: 

Magnetic targets...the next innovation...and even better than phase inhibitor. Magnetic resonance 'guided' arrows, charged up by magnetic quivers and magnetic targets...guaranteed X's even if you don't shoot fat shafts.

Now, Jay, lemme have my fun, OK....it is all for your benefit...you know me, I just can't resist being an old coot now and again:wink::embara:

field14:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Tom*

Just so you know, that eastern seaboard guy is still making noise with his arrows in his quiver. Part of his pre-shot routine. By now everyone but the newbies have gotten used to it. If he quit doing it now it would throw the whole line off. LOL
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Just so you know, that eastern seaboard guy is still making noise with his arrows in his quiver. Part of his pre-shot routine. By now everyone but the newbies have gotten used to it. If he quit doing it now it would throw the whole line off. LOL
> Jbird


I figured as much....I'll never forget when we were shooting a Pro-Am and my left-handed partner was right next to him. They were having an arrow rattling contest, and this top gun broke down and started laughing like crazy; he realized my partner was "playing games" with him....it was SOOOOOO FUNNY to see those two "rattling" like they were trying to call in a monster buck or something....One goes to full draw, the other "rattles", then the lefty goes to full draw and the righty "rattles"...by the way...my partner beat the original "rattler" that day, too. So much fun we had; and a big chuckle from all four of us afterwards....

field14:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*field quiver*

Tom:

If you are to be a serious field shooter you'll need a 4 tube style with a couple of pouches. The must part is that you need to be able to separate arrows by their ability to group. Thats no less than 3 with 1 for set backs that need attention and your shinney prop-stick.

If you get a good one now you do want to get it right.

-doyle-


----------



## TheBigChicken (Oct 18, 2007)

*Home made quiver*

My father made this quiver and one like it in the late 60's when we shot field archery together. Now that I am back into archery after a lengthy layoff, I will refurbish it because it can carry multiple items within the main pocket such as tools, rain gear, scorecards and water as well as all the necessary arrows for whichever round you happen to be shooting in the two side pockets.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I like the looks of the FIST quiver, just beautiful. Indoors I go with that one... Outdoors I like to carry loads of stuff. I shoot with kids a lot and love to shoot all day long, so I carry lots of stuff. I use the Vista quiver outdoors, it's large, but light... at least until I fill it full of junk.


----------

